# Waterborne helmsman spar urethane



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Used it for the first time on some production work today. Very impressed so far, third coat will be applied after installation.

 



 :jester:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I've used it a lot lately and it's pretty good stuff. Not 100% sure how it'll hold up over time, but it's nice to work with. Way better in my opinion than the oil based version, plus you can't beat the dry time. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Does it amber up the wood like an oil?


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Does it amber up the wood like an oil?


Nope, I just used it on a front door and liked it.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> I've used it a lot lately and it's pretty good stuff. Not 100% sure how it'll hold up over time, but it's nice to work with. Way better in my opinion than the oil based version, plus you can't beat the dry time.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


It will be a few years before I know about longevity. These are going to be porch ceilings, pretty protected and no direct sunlight. I was just really impressed with how fast it sanded to powder on a very humid day.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice shop!


----------

